# Ectomorph, Mesomorph, Endomorph



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

When I started out, I was clearly an ectomorph.  That was 12 years ago.

As everyone gets older, metabolism slows...so is it possible to be a different morph as you grow older?


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

I think so. I have seen a lot of mesos turn into endos while at college. 


I myself can't change as much as I want too. I have always been an endomorph. I am fairly lean, but I still carry a lot of fat. Right now I am in super diet mode and the shit hasn't started to come off yet.

If somebody knows how to go from endo to meso, I'm all ears.


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2007)

Can you identify a bodytype in a teenager or younger?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I think so. I have seen a lot of mesos turn into endos while at college.
> 
> 
> I myself can't change as much as I want too. I have always been an endomorph. I am fairly lean, but I still carry a lot of fat. Right now I am in super diet mode and the shit hasn't started to come off yet.
> ...



Read BFFM by Tom Venuto


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Can you identify a bodytype in a teenager or younger?



I dont know, possibly?

Everyone I know from high school...and I mean EVERYONE didnt just blow up or slim down without some sort of diet, so I could make a fairly easy estimation back then, sure.


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2007)

I dunno it was just a question.

There are so many things that impact kids when they are growing.


----------



## Witchblade (May 28, 2007)

I don't really believe in all those bodytypes. Sounds like 'I'm a hardgainer' to me. Sure you can make a really rough estimation, but the rest is just generalization. What does it matter what you are anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

It matters cuz right now I am trying to bulk.  Only I am having a tough time, but when I look back, I was a skinny bastard.  Even though I am much bigger than I was, could I still be classified as a ectomorph...


----------



## Witchblade (May 28, 2007)

Well if you're not gaining weight you need to eat more.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

Oh yeah?


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I don't really believe in all those bodytypes. Sounds like 'I'm a hardgainer' to me. Sure you can make a really rough estimation, but the rest is just generalization. What does it matter what you are anyway.



Because you have to know your body to get results.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno it was just a question.
> 
> There are so many things that impact kids when they are growing.



yah. I tend to think it's more allround lifestyle relative myself.. bodies change pending what you're doing and eating and what your daily routine looks like. try drumming thaat into your kids head.. kind of comforting huh..


----------



## PWGriffin (May 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It matters cuz right now I am trying to bulk.  Only I am having a tough time, but when I look back, I was a skinny bastard.  Even though I am much bigger than I was, could I still be classified as a ectomorph...



You couldn't be classified as an ectomorph....I've seen pictures of you!!  Definitely mesomorphish.  You may have always been a mesomorph, just lean and starting out in weightlifting.  It's not like you lifted forever without packing on any muscle and could eat whatever without gaining an ounce.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

The only one that truly knows is Reproman.  He can tell you how skinny I was.  Ill try to find some not-so-embarrasing pictures...


----------



## goob (May 29, 2007)

I think i started as an ecto, morphed more into a mesomorph, retained the characteristics of meso shape but got a bit of characteristic endo fat, before swinging back the way of meso.

If i guess i had to pick one, my body shape has mostly been in meso range.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 29, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> You couldn't be classified as an ectomorph....I've seen pictures of you!!  Definitely mesomorphish.  You may have always been a mesomorph, just lean and starting out in weightlifting.  It's not like you lifted forever without packing on any muscle and could eat whatever without gaining an ounce.



I agree, def a meso.


----------

